# LF: Crystalwort (Riccia Fluitans) & Moss



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I am looking for Crystalwort (Riccia Fluitans) and variety of mosses other than Java Moss. It doesn't have to be much, I can use it as a starter. I work smack dab in the middle of DFW by 183 & 360. Any information of where and how I can obtain them would be greatly appreciated.

I'm new to this forum and club. I plan on being a active member but I just couldn't attend yesterdays outing, much as I wanted to. I was busy getting married. I'll be at May's meeting and look forward to meeting everyone.

--Robert B.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

You missed a good meeting like that for a little thing like getting married?!? LOL! Congratulations!!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I know there are several members here with Riccia and other mosses. Be patient and they will chime in. I have some Christmas moss if you would like some of that.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue,

Thank you on the congratulations and the offer of Christmas Moss. I'll take you up on your offer. I'll PM you my contact information as soon as I can verify my cellphone is back working. Last night my son decided to play Finding Nemo with it. As of right now, my phone is buried in a sealed bowl of dry rice to try and get the moisture out. 

--Robert


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Got my phone back working now. Had to was out all the salts and minerals out with rubbing alcohol and let it bake in the dash of the car to get it cleaned out.


----------

